# Eye Health: Save Your Sight



## Knightofalbion (Jun 29, 2012)

10 ways to future-proof your eyesight

http://www.psychologies.co.uk/body/10-ways-to-future-proof-your-eyesight.html


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 29, 2012)

I read yor article about cataracts and thought I'd tell you about my wife who was told that she had cataracts in both eyes by Vision Express.
She was then advised that taking blueberries was good for the eyes.
She started taking blueberries and pure blueberry juice daily and after a year returned to Vision Express and was told she no longer had cataracts
- Ted Burke, Letters Page, Mature Times.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 29, 2012)

The marigold miracle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1234955/The-marigold-miracle-saved-sight.html


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 29, 2012)

Another excellent article on eye health

http://www.nutripeople.com/condition?966


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2012)

Good information on eye health Knight, thank you.  I'm currently taking a Bilberry supplement, which has similar properties of blueberries, which I often buy fresh when on sale.  When I'm not taking Bilberry, I use Lutein.

Our sight is so precious, and is in jeopardy as we age.  I personally spent most of my life with no sun protection for my eyes.  I never liked wearing sunglasses or brimmed hats to shade my eyes from the sun.  Only within the last ten years I started to wise up and take better care of my eyes.

Many don't appreciate their vision until it's too late.  Many years ago, in the olden days, my father used to juice carrots, and tell us how good they were for the eyes.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, bilberries are excellent too. The bilberry is the European cousin of the American blueberry.
During World War Two, RAF bomber crews found that their night vision improved dramatically after eating bilberry jam...

Many a truth in the old wive's tales of yesteryear. Carrots are a good source of vitamin A. Vitamin A is essential for the maintanence of good vision and eye health.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 19, 2012)

Lutein may protect your eyes from damaging oxidative stress and therefore reduce the risk of cataracts, says a new study published in Molecular Vision.
This study adds to an ever-growing body of science supporting the role of lutein for eye health, with the majority supporting its role in protecting against age-related macular degeneration, the leading cause of blindness in the over-55s.
Dr Sarah Brewer says, "Antioxidants, such as lutein, protect the eye against the damaging effects of light, which generates harmful free radicals when it strikes the retina."
Finnish researchers have also reported similar findings, indicatng that those who had the highest levels of lutein were 42% less likely to suffer from cataracts
- 'Breaking News', Healrthspan UK


----------

